# Bei Klick Bild in einer Ebene ändern



## auuua (25. August 2004)

Moin ersmtal

Ich möchte gerne bei Klick auf ein Thumbnail (welches sich mit weiteren in einer Tabelle befindet) ein Bild in einer Ebene einfügen bzw. austauschen bei Klick auf ein anderes Thumbnail. 

ungefähr nach diesem Muster:  onklick ebene1.isert.image (/images/bla.jpg) 

oder so ähnlich/ganz anders..oder muss dafür extra ne funktion erstellt werden?

Das soll dann auf diese Seite:

http://www.kopton.biz/studio/hochzeit/default.htm

Im mom sind dort so viele Ebenen übereinander wie es Thumnails gibt und je nachdem welches Thumb man anklickt wird die entsprechende Ebene sichtbar. 

Ich habe im Forum gesucht, aber nur zu komplexe oder nicht ganz zutreffende Themen gefunden.

danke schon mal


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2004)

Da die Bilder unterschiedlkiche Größen haben würde ich entweder bei deiner Variante bleiben oder aber da musst du "tricksen" mit JavaScriprt auf die src der Datei zugreifen:


```
document.images[0].src
```

wobei du dann auch noch *zwingend * dynamisch de Größen verändern mssst, weil sonst "alles" verzerrt wird.

Am besten schaust du dir bei SelfHTML mal die Möglichkeiten zu 
document.images an!


----------

